# big buck



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i was just wondering if anybody has heard of a new potential record buck killed in ohio. it was shot 3 days ago and is supposed to be around 320 inches. i guess the guy found the sheds last year and it was 260. my buddies that come up from alabama bow hunting sent me the picture and was asking me about it. not starting any rumors just trying to find out.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard something about that but I havnt seen the pics, yet do I believe it as of now.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's just a rumor. It started at least two weeks ago.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I heard that it was 30+ points. Not believing that until i see a picture


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my buddies sent me a good picture if anybody wants to see. i just have to figure out how to get it from my e-mail to this sight or if anybody wants me to send it to them i can forward it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I also heard that story the other day. I think there was also something mentioned about the deer being like 350#.

I I guess the guy had to fight a mountain lion to claim the deer after shooting it too.

I wish I had a nickel for every time a rumor like that gets started. I could buy quite a few folks a cup of coffee.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a picture on the Boone and Crockett web site in the Trophy Watch page for anyone who wants to see it. I'm pretty sure a lot of details have been exagerated in the emails that have gone around.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is the pic on the site what a monster hope this turns out to be legit and not one of those high fence scams


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is definitely a huge buck in that picture. I have no idea if it is valid information or not. To me it does not look to be a record buck though but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Was that shot in ohio


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

silverbullets said:


> Was that shot in ohio


According to the B&C site yes it was. The rest of the details are very sketchy at this point though.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Well if that was shot 3 days ago there sure is alot of foilage on the trees behind him in the background ! There hasnt been that much foilage on the trees and bushes for over two weeks now .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bulldawg said:


> Well if that was shot 3 days ago there sure is alot of foilage on the trees behind him in the background ! There hasnt been that much foilage on the trees and bushes for over two weeks now .


I know I saw it posted at* least* three weeks ago, maybe longer. I also saw a claim that it was from another state. I'm with Brian, I don't see anywhere near 320" of bone there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bulldawg said:


> Well if that was shot 3 days ago there sure is alot of foilage on the trees behind him in the background ! There hasnt been that much foilage on the trees and bushes for over two weeks now .


The B&C site lists November 2 but still a like you mentioned that certainly doesn't look like a November foliage in the background. Then again that site has quite a list of them with that same 11/2 date so the date on there could be way off.

A deer of that size would have to have some reports leak out. The fact that nobody seems to know anything yet and it has been over a week seems peculiar. It doesn't all add up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There is another one on the B&C site that lists as unclear details but it could be one of the ones feeding in to the rumor mill as well. Here is a picture and the caption on it. You will notice that this one appears to be a fenced deer kill.










> Update: We have received numerous emails and confirmation that this buck was taken in an enclosure and therefore not a B&C trophy.
> 
> We have received this photo numerous times with info stating it was taken in Kansas, then Nebraska, and most recently Ohio. The first email said it grossed around 320 inches and now the weight is 320 lbs. No confirmed name, location, score, or date.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> There is another one on the B&C site that lists as unclear details but it could be one of the ones feeding in to the rumor mill as well. Here is a picture and the caption on it. You will notice that this one appears to be a fenced deer kill.


I have seen that picture at least 2 years ago, if im not mistaken. These stories crack me up.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

This buck was in the ohio outdoor magazine explaining it. A man paid $30,000 too shoot this pen raised buck in Illinois. Not even around here. Thats why there isnt a guy in the picture. Wouldnt u stand in the pic if u shot that kind of a buck?????? Enough with talkin about the stupid thing.


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

the first buck was shot at the end of oct. - nov shot around morrow area in ohio


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the first buck is legit, killed oct 19th in ohio, notice the ohio tag on the buck...

bowhunting.com has the story


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

that first buck is the one that i was wondering about. thanks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Real big deer, record.. Eh I'd shoot it rite now though!!! 
http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/post...argest-Non-Typical-ever-Taken-by-Hunter!.aspx


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> This buck was in the ohio outdoor magazine explaining it. A man paid $30,000 too shoot this pen raised buck in Illinois. Not even around here. Thats why there isnt a guy in the picture. Wouldnt u stand in the pic if u shot that kind of a buck?????? Enough with talkin about the stupid thing.


I was not claiming it was shot in Ohio. I was posting that one because B&C had it listed in their site as shot in either Ohio, Illinois, or another state which I don't recall right now. I was just showing it for folks to see what may be generating rumors.

As far as the first deer pictured there does seem to be a bit more info on that one and it may be legitimate. For some reason the hunter has not chosen to come forward yet for some odd reason. Hopefully he does soon and gives the rest of the story.

I didn't notice it in the first picture on here because it was cropped out a bit but it appears it was shot with a Horton crossbow, not that it matters to me. I just mentioned that because the P&Y records would not be challenged by this deer.

Lastly, I don't anyone to think I am trying to degrade the quality of that buck. He is certainly a monster and it would be the ultimate prize for any hunter to have a shot at. I did notice that the B&C guys also were a bit skeptical on the 320" that has been mentioned as was I. Whatever it ends up scoring it is a beast for sure.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Stripers4Life said:


> I have seen that picture at least 2 years ago, if im not mistaken. These stories crack me up.


yes i got it sent to me along time ago and the first thing i sent back to my buddy was bs i seen that picture two years ago. he got all pissy cuz he said his brother knew the guy who shot it blah blah blah . its suppose to score 308 and this is the first time i have herd about it this year.. if it was something that big and was really killed this year it would be all over the web and magazines . sorry i just dont believe it . my buddy said i was killed in williard ohio


----------

